# ترنيمه "يا طيبه يا حنينه يا عدرا انتى امنا"



## egyenglish (23 فبراير 2007)

لكل أخواتى سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح رجاء محبة عايز ترنيمة يا طيبة ياحنينة يا عدرا انتى امنا بنطوبك ونمجدك ماهو انتى غالية عندنا
وربنا يعوض محبتكم


----------



## Michael (27 فبراير 2007)

*** تنبية عام لكل رواد منتدى الترانيم** *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16084


----------



## egyenglish (27 فبراير 2007)

*طلب ترنيمة "يا طيبة يا حنينة يا عدرا أنتى أمنا"*

أرجو ترنيمة "يا طيبة يا حنينة يا عدرا أنتى أمنا بنطوبك ونمجدك ما هونتى غالية عندنا"
للأسف ده كل اللى أعرفة عنها وعندى موسيقتها بس من غير كلام وأنا عايزها بكلام
وممكن أبعت الموسيقى لو حد احتاجها عشان يبعتهالى .. وربنا يعوض محبتكم


----------



## moo2aa (27 فبراير 2007)

i think el tarneema de beta3et pouls malak


----------



## Michael (28 فبراير 2007)

** تنبية عام لكل رواد منتدى الترانيم** 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16084

برجاء رفع الموسيقى كى نتعرف على المرنم او الفريق كى ننفذ طلبك باسرع وقت

سلام ونعمة


----------



## egyenglish (28 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لأهتمامك يا سيباستيان والموسيقى على اللينك ده .. سلام ونعمة

http://www.4shared.com/file/11443856/dd84c2af/__online.html


----------



## egyenglish (28 فبراير 2007)

سمعت النهاردة بس أن الترنيمة ديه تقريباً فى شريط اسمه "حكاية العدرا" لكن مش متأكد
ياريت لو حد يساعدنى


----------



## moo2aa (1 مارس 2007)

الشريط اسمه "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك
انا متأكد و عندى الشريط نفسه بس الهاى فاى بايز مش عارف انزلو


----------



## Michael (1 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمة

دة الشريط الخاص ببولس ملاك لامنا السيدة العذراء مريم







الرابط لهذا الالبوم والبومات اخرى


http://www.barzy.com/coptic/songs/BM-006.html

سلام ونعمة


----------



## egyenglish (1 مارس 2007)

ربنا يعوضك يا سيباستيان لكن اسم الشريط زى ما بيقول أخونا Moo2aa هو حكايات العدرا مش نغمات العدرا وانا دورت فية وسمعتة بعد ما بعتهولى مالقيتش الترنيمة فيه ..
أرجو ارسال شريط " حكايات العدرا" وربنا يعوض محبتكم واهتمامكم ..
سلام ونعمة يا سيباستيان ويا moo2aa وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## moo2aa (2 مارس 2007)

i think el problem et7alet 
i'll borrow hi-fi beta3 sa7bi bokra we isa harfa3 el shreet 
wait 4 me


----------



## egyenglish (2 مارس 2007)

شكراً كتير وربنا يعوضك يا moo2aa وأنا طبعاً فى أنتظارك .. سلام ونعمة


----------



## moo2aa (2 مارس 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/file/11592721/8c8df687/ya_tayba_by_-_moo2aa.html

da el link elly 7atet feeh el tarneema 
we ana ba3tezr el soot mesh ad keda 3lshan el hi fi beta3y bayz we etareet a3mlha 3la cassette 3ady


----------



## moo2aa (3 مارس 2007)

*ترنيمه "يا طيبه و حنينه يا عدرا انتى امنا"*

*ya gama3a el tarneema de gamda moot we el album beta3ha feeh traneem tany inshalah hagebhalko kolaha soon
we el shreet esmo "HEKAYAT EL 3ADRA" beta3 pouls malak law 7ad ye3raf yegeebo*

http://www.4shared.com/file/11592721/8c8df687/ya_tayba_by_-_moo2aa.html


----------



## ميرنا (3 مارس 2007)

*اد ايه بموت فيها الترنيمه دى الشريط كله فى ترانيم جميله اوى لو تقدرى تنزليها *

*ميرسى اوى لتعبك *​


----------



## ميرنا (3 مارس 2007)

*نزلو الشريط بقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*اصلى بوظت الكاسيت :a82: *​


----------



## egyenglish (3 مارس 2007)

بجد مجهود رائع يا moo2aa ومنتظرين المزيد بس معلش ياريت الترنيمة بصوت وجودة أعلى من كده .. سلام ونعمة وربنا يعوضك Jesus bless you and your life


----------



## egyenglish (3 مارس 2007)

بجد مجهود رائع يا moo2aa ومنتظرين المزيد بس معلش ياريت الترنيمة بصوت وجودة أعلى من كده .. سلام ونعمة وربنا يعوضك Jesus bless you and your life


----------



## vena21 (10 مارس 2007)

ياريت الشريط كله بلييييييييييييييييز


----------



## basem_guitar (21 مارس 2007)

هاى الشريط اسمة حكايات العذراء هوا الشريط لبولس ملاك بس الترنيمة دى رنمتها فى الشريط مريم بطرس لو عايزة الترنيمة قوليلة ابعتها ازاى دى اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى


----------



## merola (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة "يا طيبة يا حنينة يا عدرا أنتى أمنا"*

شكراااااااااا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ياريت تعرفونى ازاى برفع الصور


----------



## moo2aa (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة "يا طيبة يا حنينة يا عدرا أنتى أمنا"*

http://www.4shared.com/file/13977133/17a64559/ya_tayba_-_BY_moo2aa.html

good quality


----------



## moo2aa (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه "يا طيبه و حنينه يا عدرا انتى امنا"*

de el tarneema be quality a3laa
http://www.4shared.com/file/13977133/17a64559/ya_tayba_-_BY_moo2aa.html
good quality


----------



## bisho102 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: طلب ترنيمة "يا طيبة يا حنينة يا عدرا أنتى أمنا"*

ممكن الموسيقى بتاعت ترنيمة يا طيبة ياحنينة  بليززززززززززززززززز      محتاجها ضرورى   وكمان الترنيمة   تحفة    يارت بجد علشان انا محتاجها ضرورى   
وعلى فكرة الموسيقى اتشالت من على الرابيد شير  فيا ريت تحملها تانى
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## rubidiumey (2 مارس 2009)

sho2ran


----------



## bedooooosm (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## emad1969 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

thenk yuo emad 1969:warning::warning::warning::warning::heat:


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## minabobos (28 مارس 2010)

ياريت لو حضرتك تقدر ترفع لينا الموسيقى وربنا يعوضك
محتاجينها ضرورة علشان كورال ف الكنيسة


----------

